# Headlight won't turn off



## flyboy2610

I have just finished installing a Soundtraxx Tsunami TSU-1000 heavy steam sound decoder into a Bachmann 4-8-4. (Some of you may recall that I started this project over a year ago. Work and life have been nutso since then, finally got back to it.)
Everything works fine except for one thing: The headlight will not turn off. As soon as I put it on a powered track the headlight comes on. The rear light works normally, and is directional as it should be. When I push the key to turn the light on, I can hear the dynamo sound come on and the fault light on he decoder lights up, which Soundtraxx says it is supposed to do. The LED I am using for the head light dims slightly. When I push the key to turn the lights off the dynamo shuts down, the fault light goes out, and the LED brightens slightly. I have no issue at all with the rear light. I wired the LED according to the instructions in the Soundtraxx manual. I used a 680 ohm 1/4 watt resistor between the white headlight wire and the negative lead of the LED. I have double checked that I am using the proper white wire. I have insulated all connections.
I would really like to avoid having to use one of the other function wires to control the headlight if possible.
I just can't figure out why the headlight will not go out.Can anyone give me any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Try resetting the decoder to original CV values.Give CV30 a value of 2 then switch track power off for a few seconds.You may have a faulty programming bit somewhere and finding it may be tough.

If this doesn't work and the wiring is right,I suggest you email Soundtraxx about the problem.Or may be Sean (NIMT) or other forum members will pitch in to help.


----------



## SRV1

Did you ever get this figured out? Im having the same issue only its the backup/tender light. Headlight switches off in reverse. Rear light stays on constantly. Im also unable to turn the engine off with the stop button.


----------



## flyboy2610

SRV1 said:


> Did you ever get this figured out? Im having the same issue only its the backup/tender light. Headlight switches off in reverse. Rear light stays on constantly. Im also unable to turn the engine off with the stop button.


I never figured out why it was doing that. I finally changed the headlight wire to an unused wire coming off the decoder and remapped the functions to use F9-F10 to control the headlight. I hope you get yours figured out!


----------



## SRV1

flyboy2610 said:


> I never figured out why it was doing that. I finally changed the headlight wire to an unused wire coming off the decoder and remapped the functions to use F9-F10 to control the headlight. I hope you get yours figured out!


Thanks. I just lost my headlight now and can get it back. All I entered was what the default setting was supposed to be for it.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NIMT

Sounds like both of you have bad decoders.
If you 100% sure you've connected to the right terminals/or wire from the decoder and you do a factory default reset and it doesn't work then it's a bad decoder.
Soundtraxx will warranty them for you, if you have any issues getting it done give me a shout and I'll do it for you.


----------



## SRV1

I fixed mine. I ended up using the brown wire as my yellow wire for the backup light and reprogrammed the cv codes. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NIMT

SRV1 said:


> I fixed mine. I ended up using the brown wire as my yellow wire for the backup light and reprogrammed the cv codes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


That's not a fix! :sly: That a work around!
But if your happy that's all that matters!


----------



## rzw0wr

I had 2 DH165KO decoders that did that.
I found out that the speeds steps needed to be set to 128.

Strange I know but that is what fixed them both.

The other 2 DH165KO decoders did not have a problem with the lower speed step setting.


----------



## NIMT

rzw0wr said:


> I had 2 DH165KO decoders that did that.
> I found out that the speeds steps needed to be set to 128.
> 
> Strange I know but that is what fixed them both.
> 
> The other 2 DH165KO decoders did not have a problem with the lower speed step setting.


That is a Digitrax issue with there decoders, not a Soundtraxx issue.


----------



## rzw0wr

Sorry NIMT.
I will keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## NIMT

rzw0wr,
Wasn't trying to offend you, was just pointing out that what you brought up is a valid observation and is right, it's just that it's a Digitrax issue, not Soundtraxx, and that's what they are having a problem with.
You input is good, and will help someone out!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

